

AWS Import/Export launches support for Legacy Storage Systems - throw_away
http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2010/04/aws_importexport_punch_cards.html

======
mark_l_watson
Sorry to see Werner Vogels doing an April Fools column. Not to pick on him,
but tech April Fools articles are lame.

